# Can anyone suggest a Firefox addon or greasemonkey script to change background??



## zyberboy (Feb 10, 2007)

I prefer grey or black background for webpages,white and high contrast light colors r hurting my eyes even though i am using Lcd monitor , i need a addon or script which will change the color of the webpage i am visiting with a shortcut key(when i press color changes) after loading the page or before(or having both option) , plz help.
Currently  i am using a script frm *userscripts.org/scripts/show/6205 which only replaces  white, not other light colors


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 10, 2007)

Tools -> Options -> Content -> Click on the "Colors" button -> Uncheck "Allow Websites  to choose their own colors"


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 10, 2007)

But it will change to that color even if it is black background .I need a script that only changes light background or using  a shortcut key to change manually.


----------

